# Game #8: Spurs (6-1) @ Lakers (3-4)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Lakers
Tuesday, 13 November 2012
2230H EST
Local Channel: TWC Sportsnet, FSSW
National Channel: NBATV



STARTING LINEUPS

Spurs
G Parker | G Green | C Diaw | F Duncan | F Leonard

@

Lakers
G Morris | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This will be our toughest game to date. I'm expecting us to show up for it and show that this team is indeed ready to go.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This is going to be a hard game to win. The Spurs are a well oiled machine, that could play together with their eyes closed. They have had virtually the same roster for years and the best active coach in the game. Its a stark contrast to the Lakers, who are basically playing pick up basketball with an interim coach who is on his way out.

I dont have high expectations, but with this Lakers team, you never know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steve Blake out tomorrow night; Morris likely to get his first career start.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol that's not a good sign. I don't really have high expectations for this game but hopefully they can show me something.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I say start Duhon. Morris will probably feel less nerves with the second unit.

Then again I don't really sense him ever being anxious.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MWP to the rescue. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

11-0 run after Bernie's timeout. mg:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Somebody wanna link me?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe's having a great all-around game. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Luke said:


> Somebody wanna link me?


Try firstrow.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Watch the Spurs go on their own 14-0 run after timeout. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Laker bench 1 pt >>> Spur bench 0 pt. :yesyesyes:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wish I could watch this game but I have a midterm to study for. Hopefully I'll check back later tonight to see we won.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pop's scurred Duhon's gonna catch fire.







llullz


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Cajon said:


> Try firstrow.


I tried but it didn't work on my tablet.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe with 13 pts on 75 FG%, 3 rebs and 5 asts. mg: :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Theodore bricking the FTs. llullz


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Looks like Kobe is having a big half.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris also bricking FTs.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Morris had himself a good first half. Should've made those free throws but I'm more happy about his defense on Parker.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'll take 11 points on 10 Tony Parker shots for a half every single day of the week against the Lakers.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Solid first half. :clap:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

38 first half points for the Spurs. mg:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Up 5 at the half and I'm pleasantly surprised. Hopefully Basel proves me wrong tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Luke said:


> Up 5 at the half and I'm pleasantly surprised. Hopefully Basel proves me wrong tonight.


:vuvuzela:

llullz JK!!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

The dreaded 3rd quarter... dun dun dun!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hoping for more of this sweet Kobe shooting! lullz :drool:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Were the lakers tanking to get rid of Brown


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe at 54/43/92 for the season and he looks like he's having an efficient game again tonight. I could get used to this.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

How is Dwight not dominating this front line?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Hoping for more of this sweet Kobe shooting! lullz :drool:


:yesyesyes:



Hyperion said:


> Were the lakers tanking to get rid of Brown


Naw. He just sucked.



Luke said:


> Kobe at 54/43/92 for the season and he looks like he's having an efficient game again tonight. I could get used to this.


Me too. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Luke said:


> I tried but it didn't work on my tablet.


Aw. Didn't know that you were using a tablet. Sadly, I have no other links. :sigh:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Morris with a gentelman's 0-5 out there. 

Get well soon, Steve.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau's been sucking at jump shoots (18/57 for 31.6%) this season.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Duncan doing work. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobeeeeeeeee! :drool:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Kobe is killing it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can I just say that Bernie better not get shown the door when D'Antoni takes over.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Are we really going to act like coaches alone are the difference between 1-3 and 2 wins against lottery teams at home?

:drool:

Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

MWP's clutch. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

'Twan!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This Kobe at PG thing is interesting.

Pau has zero confidence out there. Playing like a vagina. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are we really going to act like coaches alone are the difference between 1-3 and 2 wins against lottery teams at home?
> 
> :drool:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


Not my point. My point was clearly he knows how to mange the team (and perhaps by Kobe's words, by not managing the team) and simply bringing in another coach doesn't justify firing him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

getting outfought for rebounds is just inexcusable it really is its pathetic Howard has very little stamina right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> getting outfought for rebounds is just inexcusable it really is its pathetic Howard has very little stamina right now.


Especially when the two backcourt players on the lakers are 6'6" and 6'7" and the small forward 6'9"


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> Not my point. My point was clearly he knows how to mange the team (and perhaps by Kobe's words, by not managing the team) and simply bringing in another coach doesn't justify firing him.


I like his rotations a lot. Doesn't play more 3 bench players together ( or 4 with Dwight). Right now instead of playing a 19 year old or scrub pg he's going with Kobe and making metta guard Parker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Big Basket!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Huge shot my Gasol there. Surprised to see Ginobili on the bench in crunch time.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

ermahgerd, Pau!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shit shit


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Pau tells me to shut the **** up


:drool:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

MWP had a wide open look just wide open, you can't let Duncan make that damn shot you just can't.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Terrible foul by Dwight. 

I'm going to break something if they allow Parker to get into the paint here.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Too much trusting there by Kobe. llullz


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... I hate the spurs.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

WTF?! :mad2:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Eddie Jordan crapped the bed with the play design there and Kobe blew it falling asleep defensively Pop outcoached us there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Good D by the spurs. Can't hate that shot by Pau. 

Fire Bernie!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nooooooooo!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well that sucked...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Happy with our effort. Played a hell of a game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Good defense, except for that last minute.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

By the way Kobe left green open on that last shot. Trying to give help when that's Dwight's job. Hero!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Overall Im happy with this game....Pau was a wuss...then made the FT's and the jumper in the last two minutes...and then reverts to vagina Pau on the final play. The angle was there to get the ball to Kobe when he slashed to the basket. Pau should start getting fined every time he shoots a 3 from now on.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

There goes our winning streak. :sigh:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> By the way Kobe left green open on that last shot. Trying to give help when that's Dwight's job. Hero!


He was also at fault when Parker got his own rebound.He was lackadaisical, Pau was boxing out his man


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Except for the jumper at the end and the free throws, Pau played like a wuss. That rebound and put back he let Parker get was inexcusable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Howard when he plays offensively like that is just terrible he stumbled around , lookedf heavy legged fumbled the ball too much all night he has a nasty quick 1st step then he stops and ends the play with horrible footwork. 

Howard has some of the worst footwork I have seen on a great athlete in quite awhile. 

we just got outfoxed by Pop there he kept it outta Kobe's hands and ran a misdirection Pop probably realizing that Kobe was gonna fall asleep on green and it worked Green hit a big shot.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Except for the jumper at the end and the free throws, Pau played like a wuss. That rebound and put back he let Parker get was inexcusable.


That play was Kobe's fault. I was more pissed off at Pau when he had two hands on the ball off a rebound and let Parker (or Green?) just come and snatch it from him.

Then on the next play down offensively Kobe feeds him 10 feet from the rim wide open and he kicks it out to Metta who thankfully nailed the contested long two.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Overall Im happy with this game....Pau was a wuss...then made the FT's and the jumper in the last two minutes...and then reverts to vagina Pau on the final play. *The angle was there to get the ball to Kobe when he slashed to the basket*. Pau should start getting fined every time he shoots a 3 from now on.



He must have had flash backs to last season:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bickerstaff: "If I can quote Shakespeare, 'The problem lies not within the stars, it lies within ourselves.'"


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> That play was Kobe's fault. I was more pissed off at Pau when he had two hands on the ball off a rebound and let Parker (or Green?) just come and snatch it from him.


Green.

Pau for the course.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

jazzy1 said:


> Howard when he plays offensively like that is just terrible he stumbled around , lookedf heavy legged fumbled the ball too much all night he has a nasty quick 1st step then he stops and ends the play with horrible footwork.
> 
> Howard has some of the worst footwork I have seen on a great athlete in quite awhile.
> 
> we just got outfoxed by Pop there he kept it outta Kobe's hands and ran a misdirection Pop probably realizing that Kobe was gonna fall asleep on green and it worked Green hit a big shot.


I think part of it is due to him still recovering. 

This team is going to be very good, especially when Dwight is one hundred percent. Jodie Meeks is going to improve under dantoni, as should Jamison. Kobe has the highest PER he has had in years.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this loss by itself is no big deal, it was a tight game against one of their chief rivals - would have been nice to get to .500 but will have to wait for a couple more games - they look much better under bickerstaff than they did under brown


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

e-monk said:


> this loss by itself is no big deal, it was a tight game against one of their chief rivals - would have been nice to get to .500 but will have to wait for a couple more games - they look much better under bickerstaff than they did under brown


Agreed. Kind of reflects poorly on Brown don't you think?

I was upset with Kobe for falling asleep more than anything. Wasted a brilliant offensive game. Dwight was sloppy and I have to say he looks goofy with that headband.

Morris played well defensively but I didn't like what I saw out of him offensively. And where has Meeks been? My goodness he looked horrible out there.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Definitely a bummer that we blew it at the end but it looks like we're on the right track. Can't win 'em all.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

e-monk said:


> this loss by itself is no big deal, it was a tight game against one of their chief rivals - would have been nice to get to .500 but will have to wait for a couple more games - they look much better under bickerstaff than they did under brown


I agree. I'm loving Bickerstaff's rotations, time management, in-game decisions and adjustments - complete contrast of Brown. llullz

Defense has also improved ∞-fold since he took over - something you'd expect from his predecessor, a defensive specialist. llullz


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have always liked Bickerstaff he can coach he keeps it simple and is willing to dump players who aren't getting it done in game like he did with Morris who was downright crappy. 

why we allowed Parker to hide defensivekly when we went with Kobe at pg is beyond me though. 

a few things that concern me. Howard is clearly not right and is nowhere near the shape he needs to be in he's struggling late with fatigue and 2nd effort energy plays the tale of this season will be written after the allstar break when Nash and Howard should be in shape we should begin to take off then. 

My fear is Kobe will spend all his money the 1st half carrying us until those guys get right we need Kobe to have any shot late to be free of injury and wear and tear. ld to see us get Petrus . 

Our bench is killing us.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I was screaming out "POST UP PARKER!!" at the TV the whole time Kobe was running the point. They hid Parker on Jamison. Jamison has to be aggressive. No reason for him not to abuse Parker on the box.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think this was the lakers best game of the season. The defense was excellent. Other than a few bad offensive rebounds, we held a great offensive team to 84 points on 90 FGA! 

At some point, I have to imagine the Lakers will get more shots up and give up fewer turnovers. That was the story of the game. Spurs got 90 FGA and the Lakers got 74. Im sure that will improve under D'Antoni. If we could have hit one or 2 more of the open 3's we got, it would have been a different outcome also.


Meeks was awfull last night. I mean, I cant remember a worse performance from any player in a long time. He got credited with 3 TO's in 10 min, but I think the scorers were nice to him and didnt count one. 

Morris had a bad gane on offense, but I think his defense was pretty good on parker. He at least brought a lot of energy and tenacity.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jamison's preoccupied with hoisting threes than posting up. llullz



elcap15 said:


> I think this was the lakers best game of the season. The defense was excellent. Other than a few bad offensive rebounds, we held a great offensive team to 84 points on 90 FGA!
> 
> At some point, I have to imagine the Lakers will get more shots up and give up fewer turnovers. That was the story of the game. Spurs got 90 FGA and the Lakers got 74. Im sure that will improve under D'Antoni. If we could have hit one or 2 more of the open 3's we got, it would have been a different outcome also.
> 
> ...


I think Ebanks had a game where he committed two or three fouls in a shorter time span. llullz


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I had really high hopes for Meeks. I didnt necessarily expect him to be a great creator, but I thought he would be a great outside shooter. Havent really seen that yet.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think Brown screwed him up early with his irregular WTF rotations 15 minutes one game DNPs the next two, 4 minutes in a game after that - hard to get continuity - I think he's one of the guys who will really benefit from D'Antoni's arrival

that said for whatever reason we seem to be the place where good 3 point shooters come to die (Steve Blake Im looking at you)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Meeks will be fine when Nash gets in the fold fulltime. Meeks with that 2nd unit has to dribble too much. He needs a real playmaker alongside him. 

I thought the Spurs played poorly than our defense being good they missed alot of open shots didn't really have anyone who played a good game same for us. 

Howard has gotta play better its simple as that he's gotta dominate Duncan Gasol a couple years ago would wear Duncan out but Howard needs to be that guy now he has to have dominate games against the good teams from time to time. 

Howard has gotta be a legit 2nd option punishing teams....... right now his fitness and footwork looks bad I haven't seen him need to collect himself to jump this much ever its killing his ability to complete a good move. 

he really needs extra fitness work and skill work with Kareem. He needs to increase his work ethic.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dwight's biggest problem looks to me to be conditioning. I think that will improve as the season progresses. 

He also needs stop getting the ball stripped. Maybe he is just not in tip top shape, so he cant keep the ball high enough, but he also just needs to get tighter grip on that damn ball. He has got to hold on and at least get a shot up.

Dwight was pretty damn good on defense last night. He got credited with 3 blocks but he generated a lot of "oh shit" shots. Not to mention the 15 boards.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Disappointed in the finish. There's no reason Kobe shouldn't be taking at least one shot in the final four minutes. I'm glad we look good defensively for the most part. Dwight doesn't look like Dwight just yet. I don't think it has anything to do with whether or not he's 100% - I think he's just learning to play with all these guys. He's not the #1 option anymore. 

MWP shoots far too much for someone who isn't a very good shooter. Pau needs to be more aggressive. Our bench is starting to play better, but still needs a lot of work. Darius Morris isn't starter material.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Dwight's biggest problem looks to me to be conditioning. I think that will improve as the season progresses.
> 
> He also needs stop getting the ball stripped. Maybe he is just not in tip top shape, so he cant keep the ball high enough, but he also just needs to get tighter grip on that damn ball. He has got to hold on and at least get a shot up.
> 
> Dwight was pretty damn good on defense last night. He got credited with 3 blocks but he generated a lot of "oh shit" shots. Not to mention the 15 boards.


Dwight gets stripped because he's always looking down at his feet remember us against him in the 09 Finals we stripped him constantly because of his poor footwork he can't focus on ball safety if he's looking down at his feet he really needs to get with Kareem and work on his footwork and balance. 

His 1st step is incredible for a man his size he beats his man every time he just drives himself into trouble and then can't pivot out and get a good shot up.


----------

